# International 424



## joeshere (Oct 21, 2011)

Just bought a 1965 International 424 and still learning......where do i check the hydralic oil level at? and how do i add? Sounds simple but again this is new to me!
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grimmreaper (Feb 13, 2011)

I think your 424 should be the same as my 444. At the right rear of the housing that the seat sits on there should be a plug. You remove it and fill the reservoir to the bottom of the plug. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

This may not help....but my 484 has a dip stick at my left foot if I'm sitting on the tractor, filling is done at the rear above the PTO drive, a large plug (~1.5") that has a square nut on it.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Do'nt get confused byu the numbers ???

484 is nothing like 424, completely different designs !!!!

It is same as 444


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I have a 424, it has a plug right in the top of the case behind the seat flip the seat up remove the plug if you dont see any oil get yourself a funnel and pour some in the same hole.


----------

